# Should I replace my blue board after it got wet from a water heater leak?



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

microban is your friend. if it's not warped you can prevent mold from ever growing by getting a gallon of microban and a pump up sprayer. spray the effected areas and air dry. fans down there also would help, air should be circulating


----------



## JohnJak (Jun 28, 2008)

By airing it out I hope you mean you are running fans on the watered boards.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Fiberglass insulation will not dry out even with fans blowing on it. It must be removed. Just 1% moisture will ruin the claimed insulating R-value.

I saw mold on homes after the Katrina repairs were made and were sprayed and treated and the owners needed money to tear out the repairs and open up everything. Just removing the bottom 4' of drywall was not sufficient as rveryone learned quickly.

Dick


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A week ago..... the mold is there now, the board is now cottage cheese, the framing wood is wet.... If caught and forced air dried soon- ok.

Be safe, Gary


----------

